# rubeTimer.com - launched



## b03tz (Jun 7, 2008)

*rubeTimer.com - Player vs Players matches!*

Hey people,

*http://www.rubetimer.com*

Player vs Player matches:
The beta version involving player vs player matches is online. I've just fixed some bugs surrounding the matches. Thanks to Kyuubi for helping me out!
Usage:

* Click "Challenge a player"
* Challenge any online player
* Scramble the cube with the given scramble
* Press your ready button
* Play match if both players are ready
* Loser can accept / reject the score

I am aware that some options aren't there yet...

A few screens:












Currently supported browsers are: IE5, IE6, IE7, FF (all) and Opera (thanks mrCage!)

Have fun!


----------



## hdskull (Jun 7, 2008)

Will other puzzles be added ?


----------



## b03tz (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, that is an upcoming feature that we are working on


----------



## b03tz (Jun 8, 2008)

I have completely rewritten the scramble generator  should be 100% functional now.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 8, 2008)

You might want to add an actual link to the site


----------



## Erik (Jun 8, 2008)

how about rubetimer.com? It says in the title


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah but i'm too lazy to type that out. I want a link i can just click on, like this one.

There, now you've made me type it out


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> how about rubetimer.com? It says in the title



There's a difference between link and URL .


----------



## b03tz (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe it's there already


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 8, 2008)

Would be cool if the stats graph was easier to read, like the bottom of the graph could be your best time, and your worst time could be at the top of the graph, instead of having the times bunched up and kinda hard to read.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 9, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Would be cool if the stats graph was easier to read, like the bottom of the graph could be your best time, and your worst time could be at the top of the graph, instead of having the times bunched up and kinda hard to read.



You mean 3 graphs, 1 graph showing best, 1 for worst and 1 graph for average ?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 9, 2008)

b03tz said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Would be cool if the stats graph was easier to read, like the bottom of the graph could be your best time, and your worst time could be at the top of the graph, instead of having the times bunched up and kinda hard to read.
> ...



I mean instead of the graph starting at 0, it should start at your best time(maybe 2 sec below it or so). It's just a suggestion, it would look cleaner if you know what I mean. 

Also, maybe it the lines could connect instead of dropping to the bottom if you miss a day.
Example: Instead of this:







It could look like:


----------



## b03tz (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah i get it 

It's done already, plus the whole graph engine is changed. There is now an option to invert the graph if you wish (standard settings is "on")

Check it out!


----------



## b03tz (Jun 11, 2008)

Fixed a bug with the averages, the head2head mode is about 50% done and soon the different cube-types will be build in.

Stay put!


----------



## mrCage (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi 

Juts to let you all know - this online timer also works in Opera browser.

-Per


----------



## b03tz (Jun 11, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> Juts to let you all know - this online timer also works in Opera browser.
> 
> -Per



Thanks alot for this info! Great to hear that


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 11, 2008)

Doesn't work in Opera for me...


----------



## b03tz (Jun 11, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Doesn't work in Opera for me...



For me neither....

@ mrCage: Can you tell me/us which version you are using ?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 12, 2008)

The graph engine looks a lot better. But also, for some days I don't cube, the graph shows my avg for those days as my worst time. Like, say I didn't put in any times for June 6th, and my worst time ever was 24 sec, it will show my avg as 24 sec for that day. :S


----------



## b03tz (Jun 12, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> The graph engine looks a lot better. But also, for some days I don't cube, the graph shows my avg for those days as my worst time. Like, say I didn't put in any times for June 6th, and my worst time ever was 24 sec, it will show my avg as 24 sec for that day. :S



Let me try and fix the graph.

---
edit:

Can you try again? How's it now?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Well now for days that I didn't submit any times, it shows my worst solve as my worst solve overall, and average as my worst average overall, same thing for best time.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 12, 2008)

I think we don't fully understand eachother. Can you please explain one more time what the feature is you want?

Greets,
b03tz


----------



## Cesium (Jun 12, 2008)

I still haven't gotten my notification email for my registration..


----------



## b03tz (Jun 13, 2008)

Cesium said:


> I still haven't gotten my notification email for my registration..



Also activated by hand.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 13, 2008)

Poll results:

* Player vs Player challenges (27)
* Different cube types for scores (19)

*Which means* we are going to add the player vs player function first, and the cube types second. Thanks all for your votes and your membership. Keep checking for updates!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the numbers option. 

This is what I meant before:







I didn't cube on June 7th, 8th, or 11th, but it shows that my best time is my slowest best time overall, worst average overall, and slowest worst time overall for those days... O:
If you need further explanation: for example, on June 7th it shows that my best time was around 14.50, but I didn't cube that day. On June 11th it shows that my worst time was around 25, but I didn't cube that day either...


----------



## b03tz (Jun 14, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I like the numbers option.
> 
> This is what I meant before:
> 
> ...



That is because i had numerous complaints that a line cannot fall back to zero on the days you don't cube. I thought this was also what you meant when you said:



> Also, maybe it the lines could connect instead of dropping to the bottom if you miss a day.


----------



## tim (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the main problem is, that there are nodes for days were you haven't cubed .


----------



## b03tz (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe you will like this better, there's now also a checkbox that enables you to hide the days that you haven't cubed.

Go check it out and report back to me if this is sufficient 

Greetings


----------



## b03tz (Jun 16, 2008)

Player vs Player matches:
The beta version involving player vs player matches is online. It's probably full of bugs. Test it and talk to me in the forums. Usage:

* Click "Challenge a player"
* Challenge any online player
* Scramble the cube with the given scramble
* Press your ready button
* Play match if both players are ready
* Loser can accept / reject the score

I am aware that some options aren't there yet (cancelling a match etc).


----------



## b03tz (Jun 17, 2008)

If you don't have a real cube, you can solve a digital scrambled one instead. So you can also challenge your friends if you and they don't have a cube!

Have fun


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome addition, it works great.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 17, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Awesome addition, it works great.



Very Good !


----------



## b03tz (Jun 17, 2008)

The virtual-cube is now a feature in the complete site. You can cube virtually and use the timer too  either registered (and in a match!), or unregistered. *Have fun!*

http://www.rubetimer.com/index.php?mod=virtualcube


----------



## b03tz (Jun 18, 2008)

Now i have added cube types! Pyraminx, megaminx, and all rubik types! Have fun


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 18, 2008)

I got an email today, too... the text was white on a white background, however. Had to highlight to read.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks,

I re-sent a good copy.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 18, 2008)

cool, looks good.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 19, 2008)

This looks alot better dont you think?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## b03tz (Jun 20, 2008)

Heheheh thanks!


----------

